# Ladies: Are moderately sloping shoulders attractive on Tall Men? (See pics)



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Not crazy like on a body builder, but on a *tall ectomorph* body type with a long neck. Do they look better?

Sloping shoulders:









Boxy shoulders:









Just to be clear, I'm talking about strong *Trapezius *muscles. Illustration:


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I think these threads based on small appearance details are going too far.....


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> I think these threads based on small appearance details are going too far.....


 In which direction?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> In which direction?


 _That_, is the key question.

I like the new avatar by the way.


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

Have you ever heard a girl say moderately sloping shoulders are sexy? Have you ever heard anyone talk about moderately sloping shoulders and attractiveness? I have never even said "moderately sloping shoulders" as an audible phrase in my life. I just carefully emitted those words from my mouth. That was the first time in the 24 years of my life in which I've said those words.


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

^ :lol

traps are sexy on muscly men unless it goes too far and they start looking more like a rhino. the guys in those pics just look like they have bad posture not trap muscle, bad posture not attractive


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

HollaFlower said:


> Have you ever heard a girl say moderately sloping shoulders are sexy? Have you ever heard anyone talk about moderately sloping shoulders and attractiveness? I have never even said "moderately sloping shoulders" as an audible phrase in my life. I just carefully emitted those words from my mouth. That was the first time in the 24 years of my life in which I've said those words.


I second everything that was said here.


----------



## dark (May 10, 2010)

I don't really pay attention to this tbh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is this thread lookist?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Mochyn said:


> ^ :lol
> 
> traps are sexy on muscly men unless it goes too far and they start looking more like a rhino. the guys in those pics just look like they have bad posture not trap muscle, bad posture not attractive


What about this guy?










Too much? Would he look better with more boxy shoulders?


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

It looks weird :stu


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

arnie said:


> What about this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks fine, doesn't look like a rhino... yet :b


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Can I get some more opinions in this thread?


----------



## Julia555 (Aug 1, 2014)

Don't really notice this on a guy to be honest


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I feel like this is the male equivalent of the thigh-gap-thread. As you can see in the poll result; females don't care about this.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't get this.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

How about moderately sloping on one side, and square boxy on the other? I think that would be ideal. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

probably offline said:


> I feel like this is the male equivalent of the thigh-gap-thread. As you can see in the poll result; females don't care about this.


Lol ! Hit the nail on the head :b


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Um. :um

This is actually more weirdly specific than the thigh gap trend.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Guy here, but I always thought those specific muscles looked stupid.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

shiori said:


> I can't even tell the difference between the two pictures...
> 
> The second guy has a longer neck (it looks like?) but their shoulders look the same to me.


That's exactly what I was just thinking. I see 0 differences between those pictures/muscles, just the fact one has a longer neck, cause he is probably a bit taller.

They remind me of bulls for some reason, or steroids.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't like it. It throws off the whole center of mass.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Does anyone find this unattractive?


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

HollaFlower said:


> Have you ever heard a girl say moderately sloping shoulders are sexy? Have you ever heard anyone talk about moderately sloping shoulders and attractiveness? I have never even said "moderately sloping shoulders" as an audible phrase in my life. I just carefully emitted those words from my mouth. That was the first time in the 24 years of my life in which I've said those words.


:haha


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm not sure I understood this thread but thigh-gaps are awesome :lol


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

I literally see no difference between the two.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't care either way.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

i like boxy shoulders are actually the only thing i really like about a mans body, i have weird tiny shoulders i hate them as much on myself flol
but face is the most important i could see past a lot of things if the face + hair is attractive


----------



## keeks (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't care.. I'm an arm girl.. But I don't even care about the amount of muscle on the arm, I just like seeing the muscle move under the skin. That's kinda weird.. Whatever! YOLO! 8)

On a side note.. I think bad posture is not very attractive in general.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

I like broad shoulders on a girl.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

HollaFlower said:


> Have you ever heard a girl say moderately sloping shoulders are sexy? Have you ever heard anyone talk about moderately sloping shoulders and attractiveness? I have never even said "moderately sloping shoulders" as an audible phrase in my life. I just carefully emitted those words from my mouth. That was the first time in the 24 years of my life in which I've said those words.


This right here, so funny and true.



Donnie in the Dark said:


> I think these threads based on small appearance details are going too far.....


Yeeeaaah, no offense to op, but this is getting ridiculous. I too have had my moments of obsessing over my looks as well. But at the end of the day, each individual girl/guy you encounter has different physical/personality features that attract them. The person that is right for you and wants/is attracted to you will like whatever it is you have to offer physically and personality wise.


----------

